# As of today...



## Chris (Apr 5, 2008)

I am on the wagon.  Quitting smoking attempt # 3,231 for me, and there's no way I can do it if I drink beers at all.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 5, 2008)

good choice man, i keep on failing simply because i refuse to stop drinking... best of luck man


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 5, 2008)

Best of luck to you, man!


----------



## Nerina (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> Quitting smoking attempt # 3,231 for me



thats almost as bad as my 7,777 attempts......

Good luck


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2008)

Best of luck, Chris.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck. I never started smoking myself but I know my father has tried quitting many times and has not been able to get it done so I wish you luck.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck. Weekends are a good time to start, you're around less people so you won't be snapping at people and shit.


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Good luck. Weekends are a good time to start, you're around less people so you won't be snapping at people and shit.



Shut the fuck up, asshole.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 5, 2008)

Good Luck! I wish I could quit, but the drinking thing messes it up everytime!


----------



## budda (Apr 5, 2008)

best of luck, chris!

Just figure out what the triggers are and maybe try to develop a game plan?

or just hardass your way through it hehe


----------



## Leon (Apr 5, 2008)

woo! staying sober is tough. it took me a few years before i was really comfortable with it.


----------



## Durero (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish you lots of strength & determination dude. I know quitting smoking is really tough to do.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 5, 2008)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 5, 2008)

Dude 2 words: Welbutrin XL. I haven't had a cigarette since January AND I haven't tried to kill anyone 

Seriously, go talk to your doctor about it. Friend of mine and I had both tried to quit many times and failed miserably, but this seems to actually be working really well for both of us.

(NOTE: yes it is an antidepressant, but the dosages for that and quitting smoking are massively different)


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 5, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Dude 2 words: Welbutrin XL. I haven't had a cigarette since January AND I haven't tried to kill anyone
> 
> Seriously, go talk to your doctor about it. Friend of mine and I had both tried to quit many times and failed miserably, but this seems to actually be working really well for both of us.
> 
> (NOTE: yes it is an antidepressant, but the dosages for that and quitting smoking are massively different)



If you are taking the 300mg XL tabs, it's the same stuff. I recommend them highly!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 5, 2008)

Best of luck man!


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Dude 2 words: Welbutrin XL. I haven't had a cigarette since January AND I haven't tried to kill anyone
> 
> Seriously, go talk to your doctor about it. Friend of mine and I had both tried to quit many times and failed miserably, but this seems to actually be working really well for both of us.
> 
> (NOTE: yes it is an antidepressant, but the dosages for that and quitting smoking are massively different)



I'm good - I don't really take any pills at all unless I absolutely have to. Even if it's a headache I just suck it up. I'm probably going to try the patch.

[action=Chris]is kind of old fashioned like that[/action]

Thanks though.


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2008)

Leon said:


> woo! staying sober is tough. it took me a few years before i was really comfortable with it.



Hell no, I'm not staying sober, just long enough to quit the 'fags.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 5, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> If you are taking the 300mg XL tabs, it's the same stuff. I recommend them highly!



Nah, less than half of that and probably dropping back off them completely after my next Drs appointment.



Chris said:


> I'm good - I don't really take any pills at all unless I absolutely have to. Even if it's a headache I just suck it up. I'm probably going to try the patch.
> 
> [action=Chris]is kind of old fashioned like that[/action]
> 
> Thanks though.



Cool. I had relatively good luck with the patch, but later started smoking again. Good luck man


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> Hell no, I'm not staying sober, just long enough to quit the 'fags.



Why are you quitting Drew? That seems harsh. 























[action=I] couldn't resist[/action]


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck. Try picturing your lungs looking like burnt steak every time you get a craving.


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Why are you quitting Drew? That seems harsh.



I could never quit Drewbie.


I'd have to learn to set up my guitars if I did


----------



## Ken (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish you all the best.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> I could never quit Drewbie.
> 
> 
> I'd have to learn to set up my guitars if I did


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 6, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Dude 2 words: Welbutrin XL. I haven't had a cigarette since January AND I haven't tried to kill anyone
> 
> Seriously, go talk to your doctor about it. Friend of mine and I had both tried to quit many times and failed miserably, but this seems to actually be working really well for both of us.
> 
> (NOTE: yes it is an antidepressant, but the dosages for that and quitting smoking are massively different)



I work in a pharmacy and I have a lot of patients on this. It seems to work wonders for them. There is also a new drug designed specifically for quitting smoking called Chantix. That is an avenue that you can take if you have trouble quitting on your own.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 7, 2008)

Stay strong Chris, you can dooooo ittttt!!!! 

P.S. You would be proud of me, I had Dave set up my Thorn for me in true CQ fashion!


----------



## Michael (Apr 7, 2008)

Good choice Chris.  Smoking sucks. 

Everyone in my family smokes. But I simply never started.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 7, 2008)

i never was a smoker so i never had problems, but for some incentive, just think about how much cash you'll have extra at the end of the month. Extra money to buy gear......or you could start a REAL drug habit too


----------



## Stuart (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck pal. Move somewhere cold then you will begrudge going out into the cold just for a ciggy. Seriously though, I never thought the missus would quit but she just stopped almost instantly without planning to. It was kinda due to our son's health probs but I still didnt expect her to be strong enough (oh me of little faith). If the motivation is right it will happen.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 7, 2008)

*You can do it!!!*


----------



## Drew (Apr 7, 2008)

If you come home from Vegas of all places sober, chris, I'll fucking kill you.


----------



## Leon (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> Hell no, I'm not staying sober, just long enough to quit the 'fags.





then a picstory may be in order when you've finally kicked the habit


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2008)

It is hard, the hardest thing to do imo.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 10, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> *You can do it!!!*



What's Kurt Hammet got to do with anything?


----------



## Leon (Apr 10, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> What's Kurt Hammet got to do with anything?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> I could never quit Drewbie.
> 
> 
> I'd have to learn to set up my guitars if I did


Hes serious. think about it.
global warming. hell isnt freezing over any time soon.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, good luck. You can pull it off, but one mistake to avoid...

You aren't quitting smoking. You've quit smoking. Quitting implies that there's something you haven't done... if you aren't smoking regularly, you've quit. Makes a hell of a difference in perspective and you don't sound like a whiny attention whore with no willpower.

I would know. I've quit smoking constantly... every time I put the cigar or pipe down. I've done it more times than I can count. Some call me a chronic relapser... but with my experience, I'm clearly an expert.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 11, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Hey, good luck. You can pull it off, but one mistake to avoid...
> 
> You aren't quitting smoking. You've quit smoking. Quitting implies that there's something you haven't done... if you aren't smoking regularly, you've quit. Makes a hell of a difference in perspective and you don't sound like a whiny attention whore with no willpower.
> 
> ...



I like your way of looking at this


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2008)

Well??


----------



## philkilla (May 12, 2008)

Just remember, smoking sucks...and if you smoke you suck.


----------



## B Lopez (May 14, 2008)

Cyanide & Happiness @ Explosm.net


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm good - I don't really take any pills at all unless I absolutely have to. Even if it's a headache I just suck it up. I'm probably going to try the patch./QUOTE]
> 
> I quit cold turkey. The pills may kill the physical cravings, but the psychological addiction was way worse. So, I just toughed it out. Maybe the occasional piece of nicotine gum to get me through. You just have to want to quit.


----------



## Nerina (May 21, 2008)

Can someone please help me, I am quitting and I am going off my head......what kind of gum is the best? Are patches better? I havent smoked since my last one yesterday morning, since then I've only ever lit a cigarette and held it, or pulled but never inhaled, and I feel SO FUCKED UP. I am so tired, I cant concentrate, I feel like I can't breathe properly, and I'm a total bitch........help!


----------



## Jason (May 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Can someone please help me, I am quitting and I am going off my head......what kind of gum is the best? Are patches better? I havent smoked since my last one yesterday morning, since then I've only ever lit a cigarette and held it, or pulled but never inhaled, and I feel SO FUCKED UP. I am so tired, I cant concentrate, I feel like I can't breathe properly, and I'm a total bitch........help!



Hang in there


----------



## JBroll (May 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Can someone please help me, I am quitting and I am going off my head......what kind of gum is the best? Are patches better? I havent smoked since my last one yesterday morning, since then I've only ever lit a cigarette and held it, or pulled but never inhaled, and I feel SO FUCKED UP. I am so tired, I cant concentrate, I feel like I can't breathe properly, and I'm a total bitch........help!



You can do it without nicotine gum.

Also, you're not quitting.

You quit.

Done.

Big difference between quitting and having quit. Meditate on that for a while, or whatever. Not only does it keep you from being the whiny little turd that complains about how everything's so stressful because "I'm quitting smoking and it's SOOOO HARD!", it'll make it easier for you.

Jeff


----------



## El Caco (May 21, 2008)

I've quit trying to quit for the moment. I considered trying again recently when I changed my diet and exercise routine but thought it might be too many changes at once and too difficult to stick to. Once I get below 10% body fat I'm going to have another go at quitting so that's about 8 weeks away by my estimation.

I haven't had a drink in about 1 month or two though but that was due to paying off CC debt and now because it doesn't fit in with my diet at this point, I haven't quit drinking, I'm just not drinking until I reach my goal and enter my maintenance phase.


----------



## guitarplayerone (May 22, 2008)

Good luck dude 



s7eve said:


> I've quit trying to quit for the moment. I considered trying again recently when I changed my diet and exercise routine but thought it might be too many changes at once and too difficult to stick to. Once I get below 10% body fat I'm going to have another go at quitting so that's about 8 weeks away by my estimation.



tbh quitting smoking was what helped me get down below 10% bodyfat much more than anything else. when cardio stops being complete torture, its really easy to get there and stay there.

I quit idk... a few months ago... and I can just run, and run, and run, and run now... I used to have trouble running a block... now I can go at least three miles or so...

Quitting smoking really helped me in the body composition department. From that I kicked all drugs, then alcohol, dropped 20 lbs, and have tons of energy and feel great. only thing I really abuse anymore is caffiene (I chugged down two 12oz redbulls one after the other yesterday before my swim test).

At this point, the diet and everything else are much easier, because when you aren't afraid of running at least a mile once or twice a week (or more) then your diet can be a lot less spartan and work even better... also remember nicotine is a stimulant, all stimulants slow down your metabolism in the long run (which is why I need to kick the caffiene... when school is done I think I will)


----------

